# no headphone output with VIA HD audio

## Neuntausend

Greetings, noble people of the Gentoo forums! 

I am having trouble getting the sound chip on my notebook working as it should. At first glance, everything seems fine - Sound is going into the mic, coming out of the speakers, great so far, until I plug in headphones. Then the speakers get muted correctly (unless I disable auto mute in alsa mixer) but the headphones stay quiet.

The notebook is based on a Clevo W230SS barebone and I am running Gentoo ~amd64. I had Kernel 4.0.2 installed when I first noticed the issue (I don't use headphones all that often) and upgraded to 4.0.4, but that didn't change anything. I have looked around for the issue, but I haven't found a workaround or fix yet. Usually people recommend setting the correct model for the snd-hda-intel driver. However, this device has a VIA VT1802 - it doesn't have any different model settings than "auto".

Here's lspci -k:

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller

Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel
```

lsmod | grep snd

```
snd_hda_codec_via      19420  1 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     36894  1 

snd_hda_codec_generic    51960  1 snd_hda_codec_via

snd_hda_intel          20524  2 

snd_hda_controller     18555  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_codec          93777  5 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_via,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller
```

cat /proc/asound/cards

```
0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                     HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7a10000 irq 30

1 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI

                     HDA Intel HDMI at 0xf7a14000 irq 31

2 [Q1U            ]: USB-Audio - Samson Q1U

                     Samson Technologies Samson Q1U at usb-0000:00:14.0-2, full speed
```

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 

```
Codec: VIA VT1802

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x11068446

Subsystem Id: 0x15582300

Revision Id: 0x100000

No Modem Function Group found

[...]
```

and so on - let me know if you could potentially make something of the rest, it's mostly gibberish to me.

Any idea if this is can be remedied?

----------

## audiodef

You've verified by using them elsewhere that the headphones actually work, right?

----------

## meanderstream

I'm stuck on a similar problem. The difference is that a couple of months ago, (when I was on the 3.~ kernels) it worked perfectly. I don't remember exactly what changed to cause the headphones to stop working. (These are my regular headphones, and they work perfectly with my phone. And yes, I tried alsamixer and made sure the outputs were not muted. Also, just to be sure I've tried with headphones having a TRS and TRRS jacks). 

The output from my alsa-info script is here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5a44210747b8de8da538fd470a35d095ad091325 (The pulseaudio is not running as I logged in to my computer over ssh). 

What I find strange is that the /proc/asound/modules is empty. It shows that the snd_hda_intel is loaded (in lspci) but it doesn't show up in the Loaded ALSA modules section.

I searched around for this problem with clevo laptops and I found some similar issues: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75151.

I don't really understand the solutions offered on that bug page and couldn't get the linked script at the end to work on my computer (https://github.com/ektor5/init-headphone) even after adding my laptop to the SUPPORTED_SYSTEM_PRODUCT_NAMES variable.

I know that the jack is not faulty because I hear a small sound when something starts playing, and another sound when the media file is stopped, or even when I toggle the mute button.

Any idea on what can be done?

----------

## musv

Same problem here. Kernel is 4.1.0. 

And even more strange: 

The headphones were working some weeks before. 

Notebook is also an XMG P304 aka Clewo W230SS. All technical data is the same as in the start post.

----------

